# Can I take Dayquil?



## jlajla (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm still nursing my almost 9 month old son and am feeling sick as a dog... cough, sore throat, the works. Is it safe for me to take Dayquil? I am at my in-laws, so my normal breasfeeding "bibles" are not available for me as a resource. Thanks, ladies.

Jennifer


----------



## MaggiesMom (May 14, 2003)

Check here:

Kellymom

Look under "Is this safe while breastfeeding."


----------

